# Where would you go for a 4 day holiday.



## g4fishing (Mar 1, 2006)

I have been given a couple of West-Jet tickets that my wife and I must use before the end of March.  Can only really only squeeze in a couple of days off work so tacked onto a weekend we are looking at a four day trip. Florida and Hawaii are excluded and most of the options are in Canada.  We'd fly out of western Canada.  Right now we are thinking of Victoria, Montreal or may-be Halifax.  Any thoughts on what might make for a good trip?
gd


----------



## eal (Mar 1, 2006)

*spring comes early in Victoria*

My daughter is in university in Victoria and she says that the flowers are starting to come up already.


----------



## BarCol (Mar 1, 2006)

Victoria with rooms from Priceline - yup that's what I'd do!!!!


----------



## Smooth Air (Mar 1, 2006)

Halifax is a very long way to go when you only have 4 days so while I love Halifax, I think you shd save that for another trip. Also, the weather in Halifax in March still gives you the dead of winter!! So, keeping in mind your time restriction, I guess I too wld go for Victoria/Vancouver. Or, maybe even some US city close to Western Canada. Having said that, if you are leaving from the "east side of  western Canada" ( you did not say where you are leaving from ...just western Canada), then I wld certainly consider Montreal or Toronto or even Quebec City if West Jet goes to Quebec City....very romantic especially in winter.
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 1, 2006)

If you choose Victoria, you might check out a special they were having at the Empress for winter rates, we were there last week and booked a room direct thru their central reservations for $112 Canadian, and they even gave us a harbour view. If we'd booked 2 consecutive nights, they would have thrown in $50 food/beverage coupons.  The rates varied by date, but this "One Way Winter" special was running thru April. 

Also they had specials at their other Fairmont hotels, www.fairmont.com or http://www.fairmont.com/winter

If you go to Victoria and don't mind being not right downtown, here was another lovely place we found and did spend a couple of nights, again with some pretty low off-season rates: www.englishinnresort.com


----------



## g4fishing (Mar 7, 2006)

*Thank you*

We have decided to go to Victoria.  Thank you for the suggestions.


----------

